# HDTV connections



## musicman8120 (Oct 31, 2009)

Helllo, I am a new member and have some questions about hooking up my new HDTV. I have a Panasonic TC-P42S1 42" plasma, a Yamaha HTR-6230 receiver, and a Panasonic DMP-BD60P-K Blu Ray player, and also a new Scientific Atlanta digital cable box. I am confused about how all this needs to hook up for the best possible sound. I was supplied with several HDMI cables, and an Toslink optical cable. From the manuals it appears that all of the devices will hook up with HDMI, so I'm not sure where I would use the optical cable. Would it be best to run the HDMI out from the cable box to the receiver, then run HDMI cables to the Blu Ray and the TV ? So where do I need the Toslink optical cable ? There appears to be both HDMI and optical connections on every device. 

Thanks in advance for any input.

Dave


----------

